
Google cracking down on illegitimate “unlimited” Drive accounts - mrsaint
https://www.reddit.com/r/DataHoarder/comments/6cr1bw/google_drive_appear_to_be_removing_accounts/
======
rimjeilly
people act surprised... its a direct vio of TOS

